# allgemeine Frage zum Trialbiken



## fujitsu (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
da es mich in letzter Zeit nun mehrmals mit meinem Mountainbike auf die Schnauze gehauen hat, habe ich beschlossen mir nun endlich ein neues bike zu kaufen.
Ich bin noch absoluter Anfänger und habe vor ins Trialbiken einzusteigen.
Nun meine Frage: Ist ein 24Zoll bike noch zum Trialbiken geeignet, oder ist das schon zu groß, um damit Tricks zu machen. Ich habe bei einem 24 Zoll Bike konkret beispielsweise an ein Specialized p.grom gedacht(http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/22_40_77/products_id/2769)
Dann habe ich  noch ein geiles Video in Youtube gefunden :
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_wsOu...eosearch?q=trialbike+tricks&hl=de&sitesearch=
Könnt ihr mir sagen, was davon alles mit so einem 24 Zöller möglich ist?
Schafft man damit fast einen 1Meter hohen BunnyHope?

Wäre sehr dankbar über Antworten, da ich mir nicht schon wieder das falsche bike kaufen will ...

Gruß
Fujitsu


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Juli 2008)

Du weiÃt aber schon, dass es auch 26iger gibt und das im Video auch der fall ist?...
Und das Rad im Link ist ein Dirtbikes, wirst schnell an deine Grenzen kommen wenn du mehr als RÃ¤derversetzen und Backwheelhops machen willst.

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fujitsu (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
vielen Dank erstmal für deine Antwort.
Kannst du mir sagen, was man mit diesem Bike genau alles an Tricks machen kann (außer Wheely) ?
Ich habe noch ein Bike in Ebay gefunden : http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250261148015&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015
Was haltet ihr von dem Bike?
Kann man damit richtig Trialbiken? wenn ja, warum eignet sich dieses Bike besser? im Grunde is doch da nur die Sattelhalterung weg ( vom Gewicht her is nicht viel zwischen) 

Gruß
Fujitsu


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Juli 2008)

Tricks ist etwas viel gesagt, Du kannst die Basics des Trialsports damit lernen. Die da wÃ¤ren z.B. RÃ¤derversetzen, schon ein paar HÃ¼pfer auf dem Hinterrad, Ruhe und Balance auf dem Rad...
Das Rad aus dem 2ten Link ist von den Teilen/Rahmen her minderwertig und hat bis auf den Sattel auch nicht viele Vorteile gegenÃ¼ber dem 1ten.
Es kommt nicht darauf an ob ein Rad einen Sattel aht oder nicht, es kommt im Allgemeinen auf die Geometrie des Rahmens an.
Augenmerk sind meist kurze Kettenstreben (ca. 380-400 sind in Ordnung imo),
Radstand, TretelagerhÃ¶he und einige ersteinmal nicht so nennenswerte Eigenschaften.

"Richtig" Trialbiken ist Ansichtssache, was verstehst Du darunter? So wie in dem Video?
Geht mit vielen RÃ¤dern, ist alles Ãbung und konsequentes Training, wobei Du mit angemessenen Teilen und Geometrie des Rahmens schon einen Vorteil hast.
Was mÃ¶chtest Du denn ausgeben, bzw. hast Du Erfahrung mit Schrauben/Arbeiten am Rad?

Martin


----------



## MisterLimelight (7. Juli 2008)

außer wheely? puh, wird schwer: vielleicht mit schmackes ne klippe runterschmeißen und filmen wie es unten zerschellt. 
mal im ernst: grundsätzlich kann man mit jedem rad auf eine Art trialen. Aber um ein reinrassiges trialbike zu erwerben lohnt es sich erstmal ins forum einzulesen. Und sollte das finanzielle Budget nicht so groß sein empfehl ich Dir den Kauf eines gebrauchten.


----------



## gatto1410 (7. Juli 2008)

..wasn das fürn bike bei ebay....ick würd ma dat net ma für jeschenkt unter de füsse schnalln..nee,da schau ma lieber nach was richtigen..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Juli 2008)

Wie gesagt, fahren lÃ¤sst sich alles.





Das war mein erstes selbst zusammengeschustertes "Trialrad" im Jahre 2005, mittlerweile hatte der Rahmen 3 Nachfolger und er lebt nochimmer.


----------



## fujitsu (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mir gerade mal dein Profil angesehen und muss sagen, dass du echt Ahnung zu haben scheinst, wenn du das tatsächlich auf den Fotos bist. 
Ungefähr genau so stelle ich mir das Trialbiken vor (also auch so wie auf dem Video ). Mir gehts hauptsächlich ums auf Gegenstände Hochspringen .
Wobei ich auch nichts dagegen hätte, wenn das Bike u.a. auch fürn Bikepark taugt.
Kannst du das mit dem Radstand ... etwas genauer erklären ??
Ich vermute mal, dass ein kürzerer Radstand besser geeignet ist???
und was sind "Kettenstreben"? etwa Speichen??
Dann noch zur Sache mit dem Preis: Ich habe mir irgendetwas zwischen 500-600 Euro vorgestellt. Selber Schrauben sollte kein Problem darstellen.

Gruß und Dank
Fujitsu


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Juli 2008)

Danke, ja das bin ich.




TretlagerhÃ¶he ist etwas komplizierter und wird errechnet, wie genau hÃ¤ngt von verschiedenen Variablen ab. Im Prinzip ist es aber damit zu beschreiben, das wenn Du auf dem Rad stehst, dass Du dir etwas hoch vorkommst, weil das Tretlager eine erhÃ¶hte Position im Komplettad hat. TrialrÃ¤der haben in der Regel 0 bis +60mm TretlagerhÃ¶he. Mit den verschiedene Daten gehen verschiedene Techniken besser oder lassen sich schwerer erlernen. Eine Diskusion dazu lÃ¤uft derzeit im Rekorde-Thread.( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=138861&page=43    )

Ein kurzer Radstand macht das Rad wendig und man kann auch mal ein wenig in den Streetbereich gehen. Hierzu kann dir jeder Trailer seine eigen Geschichte erzÃ¤hlen.

Die KettenstrebenlÃ¤nge lÃ¤sst dich gut auf dem Hinterrad (HR) arbeiten, je kÃ¼rzer, desto besser stehst Du auf dem HR.

Die TretlagerhÃ¶he ist ebenfalls Geschmackssache, hier scheiden sich die Geister und diese Eigenschaft der Geometrie hat zusammen mit dem Radstand groÃen Einfluss auf Techniken. Ein Rad mt hohem Tretlager lÃ¤sst sich nur schwer ruhig balancieren, hat aber Vorteile bei Techniken wie Tretern.

TretlagerhÃ¶he und Radstand lassen sich mit verschiedenen Vorbauten kompensieren, ausbÃ¼geln, wenn man so will, oder eben entsprechend gut fahren und harmonieren perfekt.


Der Radstand sollte abhÃ¤ngig von der KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe gewÃ¤hlt werden, kleinere Menschen wÃ¤hlen lieber etwas kÃ¼rzer: 1065-1075. GroÃe Menschen dementprechend lÃ¤nger.
Ist aber alles eine Sache der GewÃ¶hnung, man kann mit allen Geodaten "richtig" Trialen.

Ich hatte bis jetzt:
-Tourenrad mit unbestimmter Geometrie-->Basic gelernt

-Pitbull mit 1095 Radstand, und Tretlager +55  --> Nicht so toll, zu krass mit dem hohen Lager und dem langen Radstand.


-Coustellier mit 1075 Radstand (So genau weiÃ ich es nicht mehr) und +10 Tretlager--> Angenehm bis perfekt, Manual 180iger und andere Streetspielereien gingen sehr gut.

-ZHI Z1 mit 1075 Radstand und Tretlager +35--->FÃ¼r mich perfekt (Ich bin 1.80m groÃ)

NatÃ¼rlich hat jeder Trialer andere Erfahrungen und Vorlieben, das sollte nur so in etwa grob alles verstÃ¤nlich erklÃ¤rt sein.

Mit deinem Budget Rate ich zu einem gebrauchten Komplettrad, dann hast Du eine solide Basis und kannst einzelne Teile Tauschen. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen eines von Privat zu kaufen, Ebay&Co stellen nicht eine so gute Plattform fÃ¼r den Kauf eines Komplettardes da.
Hier im Foum gib es auch ein Thema von Tholeytrials, welcher sich fÃ¼r kleines Geld und unter "Aufsicht" der Forums-Community ein brachbares bis gutes Trialrad zusammengestellt hat.

Hier hast Du das Thema zum StÃ¶bern, viel SpaÃ! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=339594


Martin


----------



## fujitsu (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
vielen Dank erstmal für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Leider bin ich mir nicht ganz im Klaren darüber, was der Unterschied zwischen Streetbiken und Trialbiken ist. Ich habe dazu auch schon googel befragt, konnte aber nur Beiträge von motorisierten Streetbikes finden.

Wie viel Zoll haben eigentlich die Felgen von deinem ZHI Z1??? sind das auch 24 Zöller?

Ich kann mich immer noch nicht richtig entscheiden, ob ich mir ein "reines Trialbike" oder doch eher ein Dirt/Street/Trialbike(also beispielsweise das Spezialized P.Grom aus dem ersten Link) anschaffen soll.
Könnt ihr mir nicht sagen, ob man mit dem P.Grom beispielswiese einen halben Meter hohen Bunny Hop schafft? oder pedal kicks, manuals...???
Ich habe hier nochmal ein Video in Youtube gefunden, bei dem sie so ähnliche Bikes benutzen: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mpYpT5Esl9w&feature=related
Ist das Bike im Video eher ein Trialbike oder Streetbike ?

Gruß
Fujitsu


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Juli 2008)

Streetbiken ist in meiner Sicht eine Art BMXfahren mit 24/26 Zoll RÃ¤dern, hier gilt es schÃ¶n flÃ¼ssig und mit Stil zu fahren, wobei Trial im Allgemeinen etwas ruppiger, gestÃ¼ckelter wirkt. 
Einiges Trialer haben es jedoch schon perfektioniert Trial auch flÃ¼ssig aussehen zu lassen 
NatÃ¼rlich leigt da der Wunsch nah, ein Rad aufzubauen, mit dem sich Trial mit flÃ¼ssigem Streetfahren kombinieren lÃ¤sst:
Raus kommt ein Rad, das einen Streetrahmen mit relative kurzem Radstand beinhaltet und kurzen Kettenstreben. In deinem Youtubevideo aus Post Nummer 10 kannst Du schÃ¶n die relativ kurzen Kettenstreben erkennen,denn das Hinterrad sitzt recht nah an der Sitzstrebe.(Das Rohr im Rahmen, wo oben die SattelstÃ¼tze reingeschoben wird) wobei diese bei Streetrahmen weit verbreitet sind.
Das Rad ist eher ein Streetbike, wurde aber wie es aussieht von Norco gebaut und orintiert sich dank dem Street/Trial Fahrer Ryan Leech entsprechend an beiden Disziplinen.
Dies wÃ¤r Ã¼brigens ein sehr guter Rahmen fÃ¼r dich.
Du kannst mit jedem Rad und viel Ãbung einen 50cm Bunnyhop springen, aber das kostet mit dem "falschen" Rad viel Kraft, Nerven und eventuell auch Fahrradteile.
Manual geht mit jedem Street/Dirt oder Trialrad, wenn man wie gesagt konsequent Ã¼bt und das Rad nicht nach jedem Fehlversuch ins Feld wirft.

Bei dem Spezi Grom wird die Gabel sehr hoheBunnys nicht erlauben, da sie zu schwer ist und der Federweg viel Energie kostet, da er alles schluckt.

Ja mein ZHI ist ein 26" Rad 


Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (8. Juli 2008)

..ick glob herr fujitsu weiss garnet genau was er für nen bike will bzw damit anstellen mag..bunnyhop jeht mit allem,wenn es dir darum geht..gruss aus berlin


----------



## fujitsu (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
haben die Typen auf dem Video aus post 10 auch alle 26  Zoll  Felgen an ihren Rädern?
Könnt ihr mir Beispiele für solche bikes nennen?( Namen von Bikes/Rahmen)
Ich denke, dass so ein Bike die richtige Wahl für mich ist, da die auch wie Dirtbikes aussehen und somit auch teilweise zum Dirtbiken geeignet sein dürften, oder??
Ich habe hier noch zwei Bikes im Bikemarkt gefunden : 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/118500/cat/50
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/120903/cat/50
Meint ihr, dass das so Bikes, wie aus dem Video sind??
Dann noch eine Frage: Sollte ich mir, wenn ich mir tatsächlich selbst ein Bike zusammen bauen sollte, lieber einen dünnen Stahlrahmen oder einen dickeren Alu Rahmen besorgen ??

Gruß
Fujitsu


----------



## fujitsu (8. Juli 2008)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> ..ick glob herr fujitsu weiss garnet genau was er für nen bike will bzw damit anstellen mag..bunnyhop jeht mit allem,wenn es dir darum geht..gruss aus berlin


hauptsächlich geht es mir um so sachen, wie aus den Videos, die ich in post 10 und post1 eingefügt habe.
Mein Problem ist, dass ich schon mehrere Fahrräder zu Hause rumstehen habe, die alle für diese Zwecke nicht taugen .
Wenn ich mir jetzt schon wieder ein Bike kaufen will, muss es ein ordentliches sein, mit dem ich auch etwas anfangen kann.

Gruß
Fujitsu


----------



## luckygambler (8. Juli 2008)

hey fujitsu wo kommst du überhaupt her? wenn in deiner nähe bestimmte bikegelände sind könntest du dich ja daran orientieren. wenn ihr beispielsweise nen tollen bikepark habt dann ist ein dirt-streetbike vielleicht ja die bessere wahl. wenn es aber viele spots gibt an denen ein trialbike genau das richtige ist und du mit dem streetbike wirklich nur wheelies und paar bunnyhops machen kannst dann wirst du vielleicht schnell den spass daran verlieren. 
am besten du suchst dir nen trialverien in deiner nähe oder besuchst den nächsten bikepark und leihst dir mal ein rad aus, oder schaust einfach nur mal wie es die fortgeschrittenen tun.

wenn du das tun willst was der typ in seinem video macht dann ist ein reinrassiges trialbike die beste wahl. der kerl ist nämlich so gut, dass ihn die überflüssigen spielereien (federgabel zb) an seinem rad  nicht behindern. aber brauchen tut er den sattel und die federung nicht dabei. in meinen augen schöpft ryan leech mit seinem bike nicht sein volles potential aus. 

wie gesagt am besten schaust du dir das ganze einmal live an und überlegst was für möglichkeiten dir deine stadt und umgebung überhaupt bietet.


----------



## gatto1410 (8. Juli 2008)

hab och nen dirt und nen trail..streeetstyle brauchst net unbedingt nen trailrad..kannst dir doch och-wenn vorhanden-dein dirt zum "trail" rüsten..singlespeed,bremsen haste ja und dann los..technicken lernst eh-egal auf welchem bike..und mit nem schwereren dirt kann man och gut dropen..g bastian


----------



## mr.mütze (8. Juli 2008)

Trial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (8. Juli 2008)

..oder och so..


----------



## Eisbein (9. Juli 2008)

er ist neu im buisness man mÃ¶ge ihm diesen fehler verzeihen.

Ich denke Was martin gesagt hat stimmt schon. 

Jedoch kann man das auch anders sehen. du kÃ¶nntest dir ein kurzes neutrales trialbike aufbauen und damit versuchen dich auf den bereich einzuschieÃen.

Zum preis von 500-600â¬:  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/126450  ich glaube wir sind auf 630 oder so gekommen. guter mix auch gebraucht und neu.


----------



## gatto1410 (9. Juli 2008)

..lol..vielen dank..


----------



## misanthropia (10. Juli 2008)

wenn man ein schlechtes Trialbike fährt ewöhnt man sich unschöne techniken an und ist, wie bereits gesagt, schnell an dessen Grenzen angekommen. Ich habe mit einem 219 aus Stahl von Monty angefangen weil ich zu geizig war, mir ein gebrauchtes 221 zu kaufen und ich bereue diese Entscheidung. Wenn du Trial fahren willst, brauchst du ein reinrassiges Trialbike. Sinn des Trials ist nicht schön auszusehen, sondern eben eine bestimmte Strecke mit Hindernissen mit Fahrrad zu überwinden. Tricks sind da ansich noch gar nicht vorgesehen... 
Je weiter du davon weggehst, desto mehr kannst du zum Streetbike greifen. Wenn du dich mit nem Bunny hop von 70cm zufrieden gibst und eigentlich nur "Kickstarter und Trickse"  machen willst, kannst du dir die Investition in sehr spezielle Trialbikes echt knicken. Du kannst mit ihnen wirklich nur Trial fahren und wenn du mal 15 min zu einem Spot unterwegs bist, dann ist es schon echt ein Akt. Worauf ich hinaus will... bevor du irgendetwas kaufst, dann werd dir erstmal drüber klar was du möchtest. Wenn du das weißt, dann frag noch mal..


----------



## fujitsu (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
vielen Dank erstmal für eure Antworten.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich mir immer noch nicht ganz klar darüber, was der Unterschied zwischen Trialbiken und Streetbiken ist.
Fest steht aber, dass ich mit dem Bike so "Sachen" machen möchte, wie sie in dem Youtube aus Post 10 gezeigt werden. Ich denke, dass das auch mehr in die Richtung Streetbiken geht???
Ich hatte in Post 13 noch zwei Bikes angegeben und wollte wissen, ob das so Bikes wie aus dem Video in Post 10 sind. Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir diese Frage auch noch beantworten könntet. 
Wenn die beiden Bikes nicht für solche Anwendungen wie auf dem Video geeignet sind, könnt ihr mir dann Beispiele von Bikes nennen, mit denen man so etwas machen kann?


Gruß 
Fujitsu


----------



## luckygambler (10. Juli 2008)

hallo!
du willst doch soetwas hier machen richtig?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHa0b5Kq07I

das bike von dem ist ein reinrassiges trial bike. damals wurden die noch mit sattel gebaut. bekommst du heute sicherlich auch noch gebraucht. einfach mal hier im forum anfragen wer noch sowas hat.
mit einem modernen trialbike gehen die meisten sachen aus dem video aber noch viel einfacher. jedoch gibt es nur noch wenige modelle mit sattel.
du musst jetzt nur noch entscheiden ob du den sattel unbedingt brauchst. der kerl im video brauch den sattel ja auch nicht.  und wir hier im forum auch nicht.

ps. die von dir ausgewählten bikes eignen sich sehr schlecht dafür. sondern eher für sowas hier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dYB0x22fDg


----------



## fujitsu (10. Juli 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> hallo!
> du willst doch soetwas hier machen richtig?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHa0b5Kq07I


genau so ist es 
Irgendwie sehen eure Trialbikes aber viel extremer aus, wie die auf den Videos. Besonders die Trialbikes, die in dem Video aus Post 10 vorkommen, unterscheiden sich deutlich von den eurigen Trials (wie z.B. das von luckygumbler : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/46260 ) .
Am besten fände ich so ein Trial wie das blaue, das in dem 1. Video aus Post 23 ganz am  Anfang vorkommt.
Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie viel Zoll dieses Trial hat und mir Beispiele für solch ein Trial nennen??

Gruß 
Fujitsu


----------



## luckygambler (10. Juli 2008)

fujitsu schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehen eure Trialbikes aber viel extremer aus, wie die auf den Videos. Besonders die Trialbikes, die in dem Video aus Post 10 vorkommen, unterscheiden sich deutlich von den eurigen Trials (wie z.B. das von l



wie schon gesagt, hat man erkannt, dass sättel bei dem sport völlig überflüssig sind. (und das erst vor einigen jahren, der sport steckt sozusagen noch in den kinderschuhen) es macht mir persönlich auch nichts aus die ganze zeit zu stehen. nach drei tagen ohne sattel war mir das total egal!
für nostalgiker und street fetischisten wurden neulich 24" trialbikes entwickelt die halt auch noch den sattel dran haben. aber wenn man trial fährt sitzt man sowieso nie. also was solls. 
manche trialer mögen es wenn das bike noch aussieht wie ein normales fahrrad. sätze wie: "guck mal er hat ein spezielles rad mit dem ich das auch könnte" kommen einem dann nie zu ohren. man schleppt aber zusätzliches gewicht mit und hat weniger beinfreiheit zum balancieren. und das kann man als anfänger nicht gebrauchen. 
ausserdem ist es auch eine art markenzeichen von ryan leech (vieo aus post 10) mit sattel und federgabel zu fahren. wie gesagt er ist so gut dass ihm das nicht viel ausmacht, und die dicken sidehops bei denen man die beinfreiheit brauch macht er halt einfach nicht. er fährt eben sehr gut auf rails oder ketten oder sogar kabeln entlang und da stört der sattel halt nicht. durch sein rad hebt er sich auch noch von den anderen trial fahrern ab.
ist individuell aber auch ungewöhnlich. schliesslich muss er sich ja auch um sein image kümmern. und er kommt von nem ganz anderen kontinenten wo es andere hersteller gibt (USA). die marktführenden hersteller kommen aus frankreich (koxx), spanien(monty) oder china(echo,gu,zoo,adamant,czar...). und diese gehen eben nach dem trend und bauen rahmen ohne sattel.

falls du dich für einen alten rahmen entscheidest mit sattel, dann hast du nicht die vorteile die dir ein rahmen mit moderner geometrie bietet. (das wäre für die ersten schritte aber auch cnith so gravierend)
beide typen bekommst du recht günstig gebraucht. wieso solltest du dann zu dem alten greifen?
so sehe ich das.
im media thread veröffentlichen die mitglieder des forums hier regelmässig videos von sich. fortgeschrittene fahrer aber auch einsteiger wie ich zeigen ihre fortschritte und schönsten errungeschaften. hier kannst du zb. meine ersten 15 monate anschauen: www.youtube.com/luenenrocks
falls dir soetwas spass machen könnte empfehle ich dir ein modernes trialbike, dass "extrem" aussieht 
gruss
chris


----------



## Trialar (10. Juli 2008)

Mit nem neuen Rahmen gehen zwar einige Dinge leichter, mir persönlich machts mit meinem alten Echo-Pure (mit Sattel) aber mehr Spaß. Hab beides daheim, im Moment steht mein Sattelloses (siehe Profilbild) aber bloß im Schuppen. Wird wohl Geschmackssache sein. Kommt drauf an, wenn du nur auf Höhe, Weite usw. aus bist, biste mit nem neuen Rahmen sicherlich besser bedient. Wenn du auch mal n paar Manuals machen willst, oder ein paar Street-Sachen, nimmste n älteres Modell oder n 24"er.


----------



## Eisbein (10. Juli 2008)

das in dem trials king video, ist 100% urban trial. 

Das rad ist ein 26" und hat nen recht kurzen radstand. das niedrige tretlager lässt die ganzen bewegungen aufm dem HR etwas scherfällig ruppig aussehen, aber das was die machen geht mit jeden kurzen neutralen trialbike ähnlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinz_Jebens (11. Juli 2008)

wo kommst den her??
am besten is das du mal auf ein paar bikes fährst und dir dann ein bild machen kannst was dir am besten taugt....
es gibt bestimmt bei dir in der nähe n paar trialer...
greetz


----------



## bike 20 (11. Juli 2008)

es gibt auch ein monty urban bike 26 zoll mit federgabel http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/168
ohne federgabel http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/127


----------



## bike 20 (11. Juli 2008)

es gibt auch dieses reinrassige 24 zoll trialbike von onza www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=300&category_id=50
oder dieses 24 zoll trialbike von inspired mit sattel 
www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10381&category_id=50


----------



## promexx (11. Juli 2008)

ich bin mir auch grad nicht so schlüssig, was ich besser finde - street oder trial.

ich tendiere glaub ich doch eher zu trial (weil ich das früher schon ein bisschen mehr gemacht habe).

allerdings ist so ein trialbike auch für wirklich keine etwas weitere distanz zu nem spot geeignet glaube ich.
ich jedenfalls kann mir vorstellen, dass es total nervt, mit nem reinrassigen trialbike 2 km zu nem spot zu fahren.

suche derzeit auch ein günstiges bike, um wieder reinzukommen.

so 600 eur wäre super. 
ich finde aber im bikemarkt gar kein trialbike. nur dirt und street räder.

was hättet ihr für ne empfehlung für nen gesunden mix, der von der geometrie nicht ganz so trial ungeeignet ist?

und dann hätte ich noch folgendes bike:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270253263457&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
was ich kaufen könnte. bin aber nicht sicher, ob das nicht selbst für 250 eur totaler murks ist.
die felgen sehen mir so schmal aus. magura ist ja super find ich (war es zumindest früher), aber den rest kenn ich nicht.
geometrie kann ich nicht beurteilen.

meint ihr mit nem gt ruckus dj könnte man noch so halbwegs trialen? das ist aber glaub ich echt schwer, oder?

wie schwer sind aktuelle trial bikes so?


----------



## gatto1410 (12. Juli 2008)

.hm..ick würds ma net holn..sieht echt bissl komisch aus..irgendwie stimmt da was net..


----------



## luckygambler (12. Juli 2008)

promexx schrieb:


> allerdings ist so ein trialbike auch für wirklich keine etwas weitere distanz zu nem spot geeignet glaube ich.
> ich jedenfalls kann mir vorstellen, dass es total nervt, mit nem reinrassigen trialbike 2 km zu nem spot zu fahren.



ich hab mit meinem 26er keine probleme damit. hie rin lünen muss ich ständig von einem ende zum anderen der stadt fahren. kein problem.


----------



## duro e (12. Juli 2008)

also eigebtlich is nen reinrassiges trial gar nicht schlimm . man gewöhnt sich ja dran . fahre mit luckygambler manchmal 7 oder 8 km durch die city odfer auch mal nen paar km zum nächsten spot .


----------

